# How to Avoid This Killer Weight Re-Gain Mistake?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:How to Avoid This Killer Weight Re-Gain Mistake? Answer:If you want to burn off fat and keep it off permanently, there are a few things you absolutely must do, and a new study from Wake Forest University has just uncovered another one…Previous research has concluded without a shred of doubt that high levels of exercise [...]

*Read More...*


----------

